
Azure Service Fabric now on Linux - balakk
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/azureservicefabric/2016/06/16/service-fabric-preview-on-linux/
======
vonklaus
I respect Microsofts push towards reculturing into a developer first company.
They have open sourced a lot of code and seem to be making a conscious effort
towards transparency. Chakra, VSCode, Azure I think even powershell. Obviously
this is market-driven but I think it is a genuine culture shift and I have
noticed this consistently for ~1 year. As a big incumbent company I am sure
someone will step in and say they are still doing x or not doing y-- sure,
however I and I am sure many others, respect the decisions they have made to
be a more inclusive company and it seems genuine.

